# Urgent Advice needed - slow response, but not given option to stim longer



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Urgent advice needed - EC booked for Wednesday

Had final scan which showed only 4 follies ready (out of about 10 or more, others aren't ready). Clinic wants me to either go ahead or cancel (if I am worried). Due to poor fertiliation (due to very poor SA) I am worried if we go ahead we'lll have nothing to put back.

Clinic says of we delay my 4 good ones may go too far.

DH thinks perhaps they are not offering more stims plus delay a day or two becasue they only work Mon, Wed, Fri for EC and ET, and delaying doesn't suit their working hours.

I am worried now that he is right, and they just want me to go into the Wed - Fri routine.

Help please.......

Last time I was slow, but delaying and stimming more meant I had 10 eggs - 8 good quality


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hello Alley

So sorry to hear about your dilema and I can understand why you are worried   Did they tell you how big the other follies are?  It is possible that by the time you go in for EC on Wednesday they will be big enough to produce a good egg.  I can't really give you any advice as my clinic luckily work around the person but I understand what you DH is saying...isn't it possible to have ET on Friday and a 3 day transfer on Monday? I know you are worried that you might only have four eggs but if they are of good quality it is better to have less eggs than many of inferior quality and I have heard many stories on the site of girls who only got one egg but went on to have a happy, healty pg.

Best of luck hunni whatever you decide and I'm sorry I can't be of more help   
Allison xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Alley I hope that you manage to work things out- I had 5 follies when the clinic were asking me to consider abandoning, but I was determined and they went with my wishes.  I increased my doses to 600 of Menopur and stimmed for a few days longer and eventually got 7 eggs (6 mature enough). My clinic do EC and ET 7 days a week so it wasn't a problem on that fact. I also had ICSI. I mamanged to get pregnant and m/c at 7 week and 6 days.

Best of luck and be determined it is your cycle.
L xx


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi There
I guess all is resolved now and best of luck!
But I have thought about this question too.

I think the logic behind it, is that the follicles that respond more briskly are the best eggcontaining ones.
If you forgo these, and back the slower-developing ones, you may find that some arrest occurs (ie they never grow big enough) or that you end up with nothing) so best go for the goodies that respond.

I do know someone who stimmed for 17 days at aged 46 and got pg with ivf no.2  Her previous cycle no.1 was a flop -no response.
So there is some debate to be had. 
I think, if age is against you, that the initial recruitment of eggs might be a bit slower (first days of stimms) and the follicles that are quicker to grow are more likely to contain a mature egg at collection. It ois only mature or intermediate that can result in a pregnancy. An immature egg will not fertilse and divide. 

But again, there is much debate about the best way of prescribing stimms- but I'm no expert spo can't comment about that! I only hope I was given the best possible protocol.

Louise xx


----------

